# Attaching to a plaque



## mlschafer5 (Nov 21, 2007)

I finally bought some dermestid beetles and I have them cleaning my deer skull right now but I was wondering How do attach a european mount to a plaque?


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I run wire through the ear holes. I believe the traditional way is to cut the teeth off, fill the brain cavity, and run screws into the filler.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

I have heard of some people using a dowl up into the brain cavity hole. Otherwise you could go cheap and use fishing line wrapped around the antlers and hang it like a picture on the wall.


----------

